
Show HN: Talkwalker Alerts, Now Bringing Free Alerts from Twitter and the Internet - juhaszhenderson
Hi Folks!<p>Talkwalker Alerts (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.talkwalker.com&#x2F;alerts" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.talkwalker.com&#x2F;alerts</a>) had its first innings in 2013 - when its sole aim was to be a reliable and accurate alerting system that actually delivers what it promises: regular alerts, everyday straight to your inbox. But this year, we decided to level up and add alerts from Twitter to our service, making it the only one of its kind to deliver the most important conversations from twitter to your inbox for free.<p>As a marketer, often the most tedious task we have to undertake is monitoring our brand and presence online. Scrolling through a bajillion social networks and pages on the internet is not just time-consuming, it’s also a full-time job.<p>Meaning, you often have to work late just because you didn’t know what someone on Twitter said about you in time.<p>But how cool would it be if you didn’t have to spend any time combing the Twitter (or the internet) for brand mentions but had them delivered to your inbox every day - as they happened? That would free up way more time for brainstorming and solving any potential problems that arise as a direct effect of all the brand mentions that are delivered to your inbox.<p>Well, now you can. All you have to do is set up an alert using Talkwalker Alerts. It takes just 10 seconds (or less) and all you have to do after that is sit back, relax and watch out for emails from Talkwalker Alerts and have way more fun brainstorming sessions with the time you save! We’re already delivering over 700k alerts to 450,000 inboxes ;)<p>Once again, that’s just 10 seconds to set up and it’s completely free! In return you’ll get alerts from social media and discussion forums straight to your inbox, making the entire process of keeping track of your brand a whole lot easier.<p>I’m around all day to answer any questions you have about the product and would welcome any feedback from you on it.<p>Go on, try it out, set up an alert for your brand and send out a Tweet to test it out ;)
======
pbasu89
Hey guys!

I'm working on Talkwalker Alerts - it's basically my baby and I'm really
looking forward to hearing your feedback! We'd love to make our product more
useful and even better and I'm hoping you'll give us a hand here with your
thoughts on it! Enjoy!

------
dolpollop
How do you monitor twitter discussions as they happen? Do you just get a flood
of notifications?

~~~
pbasu89
Hey there! We use the Twitter API to get data from Twitter. Then, we send u
email notifications/alerts for the most important conversations once an hour.
Our intention is to send you relevant and important tweets so we ensure that
we're not flooding your inbox:)

